# 3 Modern Arnis Clips!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2007)

[yt]-SBA5ZoGyDg[/yt]

[yt]F6IZuysTnAk[/yt]

[yt]a-jBbhb46Fk[/yt]


----------



## Yeti (Sep 11, 2007)

Way cool!
Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Sep 12, 2007)

Good stuff. Prof. Remy Presas would be proud.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know why, but there's no better way to spend an afternoon than watching Arnis....hmmm....where's my popcorn....​


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 12, 2007)

It's great to see clips like those since it shows the obvious passion for the art and I love seeing Modern Arnis clips as often as possible.

Any idea of the identity of the folks in these clips ? Or is that you Mr. Van Cise ?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2007)

Brian Johns said:


> It's great to see clips like those since it shows the obvious passion for the art and I love seeing Modern Arnis clips as often as possible.
> 
> Any idea of the identity of the folks in these clips ? Or is that you Mr. Van Cise ?


 
Brian I have no idea who it is as well.  I am curious too.


----------



## Morgan (Sep 12, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Thanks!


 
I agree.

Morgan


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is very good. I studied this for about 4ish years. It is definatly a good representation of the basics.


----------

